# 315 Watt CMH hung vertically, bare bulb …



## digging (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey guys/gals, a friend is setting up a tent with 4 plants, hanging 5 of 315w CMH bare bulbs vertically. What would you guys suggest as number of inches from the centre of one plant to the centre of the plant next to it with the 315w CMH bulbs?

I know that if these were 1000 watt bare bulb HPS, I would tell him to go 50 inch plant centres. 

Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

My plants can damn near touch my bare 315W CMH lights hung vertically, so is really a matter of personal discretion. 

I'd say you can't go far wrong if you do your math on the assumption that they're equivalent to about 500W of HPS.


----------



## digging (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks ttystick


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My plants can damn near touch my bare 315W CMH lights hung vertically, so is really a matter of personal discretion.
> 
> I'd say you can't go far wrong if you do your math on the assumption that they're equivalent to about 500W of HPS.


With a 1000 watt hps, I try and stay 30 inches from the bulb.
I use this chart for distance. If I were to follow for 500 watts that would put you from around 7 to 24 inches for bulb for optimum growth.


----------



## digging (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks Bakersfield


----------



## cordongreen (Dec 1, 2016)

Just got some CMH grow lights, the Sun System LEC 315w setup. Currently 24" away from plants, hope that helps!


----------



## digging (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks Cordon


----------

